# Khamenei Proposes plan to the world, to eliminate Israel



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

(HAARETZ) Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has put forth a plan to eliminate Israel, which he believes will be accepted by the international arena.

In a neat table posted on Khamenei's official Twitter account on Sunday, the ayatollah answers nine key questions on why - and how - this plan is to be implemented.

In the post, Khamenei accuses Israel of seeking to realize its goals "by means of infanticide, homicide, violence & iron fist," and says that the only way to stop the "Israeli crimes" is to eliminate the "fake Zionist regim

Khamenei proposes plan to eliminate Israel


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

And suddenly you're going to see a lot of "college educated" young progressives supporting Iran, completely ignoring our history with them.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yup, I betcha the international community falls for it to!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, we can count on Obumer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Definitely count on this administration to allow the Iranians the means to do so with nuclear weapons. This goes hand in hand with the unofficial discouragement of Jude-Christan principles and religion in this secular society by the Progressives.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Wait, wait... we can't blame this on Obama. :shock:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Wait, wait... we can't blame this on Obama. :shock:[/QUOTE
> 
> Must be his Christan faith.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bibi needs to dust off those neutron bombs.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> And suddenly you're going to see a lot of "college educated" young progressives supporting Iran, completely ignoring our history with them.


Unfortunately, some of them are bound to be history majors as well.

Despite not being young, I even suspect that even "college educated" progressive and former President, "Jimmy" Carter would be one to ignore that history as well. Its too bad that too many would choose to not learn from history, and repeat the same mistakes.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Bibi needs to dust off those neutron bombs.


Soon... Very Soon!
And our DoucheBag got caught sending 4 FOUR secret conciliatory letters to them.
Hope Israel turns the whole cesspool to Glass...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

they'll unleash the samson option, and the middle east will be nothing but ashes and Glass!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A better plan would be one to eliminate Khamenei.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> A better plan would be one to eliminate Khamenei.


I think that plan is already in the works, just timing now!

and this will be the turning point at which Obola turns his back on Israel and jumps into bed with Iran! funny that Obola was sending secret love letters to Khamenei just last week! I guess the religion of peace just teamed up with the party of tolerance!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey I am going to be a college student soon, and probably an ill received one at that. I promise to piss off my Liberal professors at every turn.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Hey I am going to be a college student soon, and probably an ill received one at that. I promise to piss off my Liberal professors at every turn.


Can't stand those liberal eggheads who feel it's their duty to try and convert your thinking to thoughts against creationism! but I can understand how the prof's may have evolved from monkeys!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

How do we emigrate to Israel?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

she doesn't need us for her protection, God has big plans for her enemies! We all know what's going to happen to her first, probly not going to be a nice place to be when that time comes!


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm down with supporting Israel as a political entity. But is there a thread discussing religious reasons for supporting Israel (not to derail this topic)? I have some questions that I've never heard answers to


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

jeep123 said:


> I'm down with supporting Israel as a political entity. But is there a thread discussing religious reasons for supporting Israel (not to derail this topic)? I have some questions that I've never heard answers to


May as well ask your questions here!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jeep123 said:


> I'm down with supporting Israel as a political entity. But is there a thread discussing religious reasons for supporting Israel (not to derail this topic)? I have some questions that I've never heard answers to


I do not think it matters a whole lot _WHY_ you support Israel, just that you do. But JRO is correct. There are a lot of members here that can give you answers on the Biblical significance of it.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

jro1 said:


> May as well ask your questions here!


I concur... as I tell my kids as questions when others do not, 99% of the time they are to prideful to learn.



Inor said:


> I do not think it matters a whole lot _WHY_ you support Israel, just that you do. But JRO is correct. There are a lot of members here that can give you answers on the Biblical significance of it.


I'm not one of those members but I'd more than support a thread that covers the bases on this issue.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Without going into a long and wordy dissertation, support for Israel become a simple choice for all of us.

Do we want *to be blessed* by almighty God? OR Do we want to be cursed by almighty God?

This is the choice: (background, . . . God is speaking to Abraham, having given him the promise of being the father of the nation of Israel)

Genesis 12:2-3 (KJV) And I will make of thee a great nation, and I will bless thee, and make thy name great; and thou shalt be a blessing: 
*And I will bless them that bless thee, and curse him that curseth thee*: and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed.

This pronounced offer of blessing and cursing was given to Abraham and is extended Biblically through his son Isaac, then Jacob, the 12 sons of Jacob, and finally to those who believe in God through Jesus Christ.

Look at Israel: a nation that feeds itself, and exports even more than it consumes. A nation that once would not grow much more than a crop of rocks, . . . today self sustaining, welcomes legal immigrants from around the world, . . . has an extremely high standard of living.

Contrast the mud hut squalor of many of her neighbors who curse Abraham's offspring.

My choice??? I've always been partial to blessings instead of cursings.

My comment about imigrating is simple, . . . I know I will see the "new" Jerusalem, . . . I'd just kinda like to see the old.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

